
Deadly ‘ghost gear’ haunts seas and coastlines - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-50510666
======
Kaibeezy
Link below is to the very striking photo in the article of a stag with a
fishing net tangled in its antlers. Looks like he’s wearing a Loyal Order of
Water Buffaloes hat (Order No. ... anyone?) and one huge orange pearl earring.
A horror.

[https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/375/cpsprodpb/129C5/production...](https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/375/cpsprodpb/129C5/production/_101692267_stagone.jpg)

